# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  ЗиК. ФСС с оплаты по договору подряда.

## Плюшкин

С нынешнего года, как известно, оплаты по договору подряда облагаются страховыми взносами в ФСС.  Но после начисления и расчета все строчки журнала страховых взносов с результатами, а ФСС -0. :confused: В настройках справочника "Виды расчетов" описала "Оплату по договору подряда", указала обложение страховыми взносами в полном размере. В базе страховых взносов ФСС это начисление уже есть.  А все равно 0, хоть тресни!:mad: Зарылась по уши в глобал, примерно ясно, из какой процедуры растут ноги, но это надолго... Может, кто подскажет...:)

----------


## quick

Походу у меня похожая проблемма с работой закона 212-Ф3, и начислениями по Компенсация отпуска при увольнении. Не попадает в облагаемую базу

----------


## Плюшкин

Компенсацию описала в справочнике "Виды расчетов" (как предопределенный расчет), явно указала на вкладке "страховые взносы"- "облагается в полном размере".  Помогло. А вот ФСС с договора подряда - тут пока ничего не получается.

----------


## Feud

Такая же проблема, не начисляются ФСС с договоров подряда, кто решил - отпишитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Yura1250

> Походу у меня похожая проблемма с работой закона 212-Ф3, и начислениями по Компенсация отпуска при увольнении. Не попадает в облагаемую базу


Решил эту проблему следующим способом >> Конфигуратор > Конфигурация > ВидыРасчетов > ПроизвольноеУдержание07 (у меня в базе компенсация при увольнении это Произвольное удержание 07)  > Добавил "Включать в группы"  необходимые нам налоги и взносы... Сохранить! Войти в программу (далее я прописывал именно ФСС_НС) Справочники > Бухучет заплаты > Дополнительные проводки > ФСС_НС > исправить Базу ... пересчитать только 2010 год! Компенсация попадает в базу по взносам..

----------


## Плюшкин

Ну вот, дошли руки до ФСС с договоров подряда. 
В процедуре глобального модуля ОбходСотрудниковДляСтрахо  выхВзносов нашла фрагмент:



> НалоговаяБазаФСС = НачисленоВсего
> 							- НеЯвляетсяОбъектом
> 							- НеОблагаетсяЦеликом
> 							- РасходыЗаСчетФСС
> 							- ДенежноеДовольствиеВоенно  служащих
> 							- СкидкаМатПомощь
> 							- СкидкаМатПомощьПриРождени  иРебенка
> 							- ДоговорыПодряда
> 							- Авторские;


и строку



> - ДоговорыПодряда


просто закомментировала. Помогло.

----------


## alexsmir

> просто закомментировала. Помогло.


Статья 9. Суммы, не подлежащие обложению страховыми взносами для плательщиков страховых взносов, производящих выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам
3. *В базу для начисления страховых взносов* помимо выплат, указанных в частях 1 и 2 настоящей статьи, *также не включаются:*
...
2) *в части страховых взносов, подлежащих уплате в Фонд социального страхования* Российской Федерации, - *любые вознаграждения, выплачиваемые физическим лицам по договорам гражданско-правового характера*, в том числе по договору авторского заказа, договору об отчуждении исключительного права на произведения науки, литературы, искусства, издательскому лицензионному договору, лицензионному договору о предоставлении права использования произведения науки, литературы, искусства.

----------


## gfulk

> Статья 9. Суммы, не подлежащие обложению страховыми взносами для плательщиков страховых взносов, производящих выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам
> 3. *В базу для начисления страховых взносов* помимо выплат, указанных в частях 1 и 2 настоящей статьи, *также не включаются:*
> ...
> 2) *в части страховых взносов, подлежащих уплате в Фонд социального страхования* Российской Федерации, - *любые вознаграждения, выплачиваемые физическим лицам по договорам гражданско-правового характера*, в том числе по договору авторского заказа, договору об отчуждении исключительного права на произведения науки, литературы, искусства, издательскому лицензионному договору, лицензионному договору о предоставлении права использования произведения науки, литературы, искусства.


Плюсую. Так же разбирался в этом вопросе, долго сидели с главбухом, потом дозвонились до юридического отдела налоговой и нам указали этот пункт

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 5 секунд_
Поэтому, когда просят что-то поменять в программе, я сто раз уточную, правильно ли то, что хотят. В половине случаев удается отговорить

----------

